# Petco



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Bidding a PETCO, total man hours are 1564. Does this sound close? Building is 13,800 sqft, new construction. Hours dont include temporary services.



1564 payroll hours?
or 1564 actually working productively hours?

(1564/55 hrs /3.5 men = 8 weeks on site... sound close?)


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Productive hours.


----------



## chiefestimator (Jun 19, 2009)

The last Petco I bid was in 2003. I got 1478 hours, and was not the low bidder. I can not tell you the square foot of the building for a comparison to your project as I no longer have the plans.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

been thru the petco fiasco.... give them your price..... EC that won the bid went out of biz and I was 3rd guy on the list..they called me in to do the job.


----------

